# Need help setting up newsletter



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm about done with my "coming soon" page. I just need some help with the newsletter sign-up.

How do I go about letting visitors sign up for my newsletter? I need the technical stuff. I've got the code written for the form, and it shows up fine on the site. I've got the spot for the email address to go, and the submit button next to it. I need to know what I have to do in order for all of the newsletter stuff to work the way it needs to.

What I would like to have happen, is that when someone signs up with their email addy, they click submit, then they are taken to a page that thanks them for signing up. They also receive an email thanking them and give them some more info about what they can expect in the newsletters.

I know I need an autoresponder email setup. I have that. Do I need to subscribe to a service like FormMail? Can I manage the subcribers list myself until I get too many, then use something like FormMail?

When they get the email from the autoresponder, thanking them, I want it to be newsletter at mysite.com, but I also want this address to be the one they receive the regular newsletters from. Is this possible? 

Are they any special scripts I need to know in order for all of this to work? I guess what I'm looking for is a good overall on how all of it fits together.

Sorry to ramble. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## lawaughn (Jul 5, 2005)

Look at www.constantcontact.com maybe that can help you.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

lawaughn, thanks for the link. That's the kind of thing I’m looking for. It’s a pretty good deal with the first 2 months free. 

What I’m really trying to do is find a way to do what they are offering, myself. I hope that my subscriber’s list can grow to a point that I would NEED a service to manage it, but I would really like to learn to do it all. I’d like to get the list, manage it, send out the newsletters, all myself. 

I could also use something like this while I learn the ins and outs of all of it, too. So this may very well come in handy.

Thanks, again.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

If you're comfortable setting up scripts, http://mojo.skazat.com/ is a pretty darn good free newsletter script.

It does exactly what you're asking (provides a subscribe form, thank you page, autoresponder email which can confirm the users email address, subscriber management, newsletter sending, etc).


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

lawaughn, just wanted to let you know that I decided to use constant contact. It seems like it works pretty well. I'm able to customize a few things and the process is going smoothly so far. I'll just have to wait to see how everything goes when I start to send out the newsletters.

I've had a few people sign up for the newsletter and I'll be sending the first one out in a couple of days. But so far, so good. It does everything that I wanted it to do.

Before I decide if I'm going to keep using it, I'm going to try to learn how to do it all myself and get a handle on this scripts stuff, though.

Thanks again for the link!


----------

